
Ask HN: Opening a “Brick and Mortar” Business? - jforjuancho
Greetings,<p>Has anyone here ever successfully had a &quot;brick and mortar&quot; business (like a coffee shop, mini supermarket, etc)? If so, how was the experience? How hard was it? It is something that can be done on the side?<p>Thanks!
======
tucaz
The economics of commodities brick and mortar business are very tight.

The reason is because they are... wait for it: commodities.

If the owner is not working the business himself he has to hire someone to do
it and along with it goes any chance of making a profit.

If you want to have a side brick and mortar business you have to work on it
yourself (and take all the hard work and hours it takes) or accept that you
will barely take a dollar out of it.

For such a thing to pay back a decent amount you have to have many of them and
that will still probably require a lot of attention just like a full time job,
but now as a manager.

I don’t know the reason behind the question but if you are looking for passive
income, you should go in the opposite direction.

